# Epson R2000 Adjustment Program



## spudsuds (Aug 1, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a free copy of the Epson R2000 Adjustment Program. Ive looked all over online but its all BS and no real file.

Thanks


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

2manuals.com or qmanuals.com


----------



## spudsuds (Aug 1, 2014)

Smalzstein said:


> 2manuals.com or qmanuals.com


Im looking for a free version. They charge $49.95

Thanks


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you guys could give me a heads up on a problem I am having. I have an Epson r2000 also and today it stopped printing the red ink. 

Literally any advice at all would be great!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you do a nozzle check to see if all the nozzles are spraying?

_


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm having an issue with that. I've had the printer a few weeks, it came with no manual. The guy I bought it off promised aftercare but I got very little. He helped me install acrorip but when I try to do a nozzle check an error message comes up. Are there any other ways I can do this?

Your help is really appreciated!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is link to download the Epson instruction manual and drivers for the R2000 printer itself. Yours is a common problem for people buying little known modified printers.

Epson Stylus Photo R2000, Overview - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.

_


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Do any of you guys know if I should reset the ink cartridges everytime I refill them? Lately when I have been refilling them and using the printer ink splatters appear on the print. Should I do a clean everytime I refill them? And one last question,what is the purpose of ink charging? I completed an ink charge a few days ago and it seemed to clear up some problems but now when I try to complete the task on the r2000 adjust programme an error messages shows saying "ink out"

thanks for your help!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

jupitermoon said:


> Do any of you guys know if I should reset the ink cartridges everytime I refill them? Lately when I have been refilling them and using the printer ink splatters appear on the print. Should I do a clean everytime I refill them? And one last question,what is the purpose of ink charging? I completed an ink charge a few days ago and it seemed to clear up some problems but now when I try to complete the task on the r2000 adjust programme an error messages shows saying "ink out"
> 
> thanks for your help!


You will only reset the carts when the printer asks you to. Once you fill them you should do a basic head cleaning to prime the carts. You should only do ink charges when your first introducing ink to the printer or when your flushing the printer of ink with cleaning solution. An ink charge will waste a lot of ink if the printer already has ink in it. If your trying to get perfect nozzle checks then just do basic head cleanings.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks for the advice, helped a lot. I've been resetting the inks everytime as it's the only thing my printer responds to. No wonder I am wasting so much ink.


----------

